# fruit and vegetable pics



## Hippie (Jun 13, 2005)

I thought I would show all y'all what Blackberries are post ta look like.


----------



## greenbean (Jun 13, 2005)

Now that is a blackberry! If they aren't sweet enough for you, you can send them to me



.





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Jun 13, 2005)

I went out this morning and found a few more ripe ones. They are plenty sweet! Good flavor.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 13, 2005)

They do look good!


----------



## RAMROD (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes the do how many do you get a day?


----------



## Maui Joe (Jun 14, 2005)

My first time...thanks for sharing! Sure looks juicy.


----------



## masta (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice big berries there Country!!! Picked some broccoli yesterday and should have some peas soon.


Planted some hot peppers over the weekend also....I see more sauce in the future!


----------



## Hippie (Jun 14, 2005)

RAMROD said:


> Yes the do how many do you get a day?




That is the first ripe one. If we don't get some rain soon, there won't be many more, although there are thousands of red ones.


----------



## Hippie (Jun 20, 2005)

In case anyone thought the single berry was a hoax...I picked and ate these 15 minutes ago. They are very sweet.


----------



## geocorn (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like you now have enough to share! LMAO


----------



## Hippie (Jun 20, 2005)

If we could get some rain, there would be tons of them! Well, maybe not tons, but at least enough for a few gallons of wine. We don't hold our breath and wait for rain this time of year, kinda sad really.


----------



## masta (Sep 6, 2005)

Finally starting to pick some hot peppers....they go straight to the freezer until we are ready to make hot sauce.


Thai Dragon on left which is super hot!!!


Hot Portugal on right which are mildly hot and larger than I thought they would get.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 6, 2005)

Ouch....


----------



## geocorn (Sep 6, 2005)

Can't wait to try this years batch of hot sauce. With that Thai Dragon, it should really light a fire in the mouth.


----------



## masta (Sep 6, 2005)

"Valley Brew Dragon's Breath" sounds like a cool name for this batch of sauce!


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes it does! And a very cool label that would make! I dig dragons.


----------



## kaizen (Sep 7, 2005)

Love that pic. When I was in my twenties, all the pictures in my
house were of dragons. Wife got tired of it after a couple of
years and made me take them down. But I don't think that she can
make me get rid of my new pic (its a tattoo of a dragon.)


----------



## kaizen (Sep 7, 2005)




----------

